# BEWARE graphic NUDES of Willy



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol Ok so its not funny, but I couldn't help myself. 

Anyway, I need to know who thinks I should call the vet in the morning and see what they say. Its an hour drive from us so it requires some serious thought and not panic. Not ever having been in this situation I don't know what should look normal and what shouldn't. Advice from those who have had the double undecended testicle surgery on their dogs would be greatly appreciated.....
I guess I am most concerned about how it looks like bright red blood under the skin as opposed to a bruised look? 


First pics are the night he came home from the surgery....


























These pics were taken tonight.....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, poor Willy! that looks incredibley sore.
I think I might drag myself to the vets to get it checked out. I dont know alot about this surgery but whilst I would expect the bruising to get worse before it gets better the swelling would concern me..
Hope someone can be of more help..
Sending get well wishes to Willy.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I have no experience with it, but oh man my heart goes out to the poor wee man! That doesn't look like it feels good at all. 
After Phoebe's spay she wasn't as bruised and such but she was in such pain for days. She was stitched and stapled and couldn't even poo for days because of the pain. I had her on pain meds and the like. I did bring her back in at one point because I didn't like how she was looking. The vets said it was fine though, and now she is. 
I imagine the surgery for the testes is similar, maybe even worse, as its 2 incisions. Sometimes its just way way harder on them because of their size. Hopefully its nothing and he'll feel better quickly

Gentle strokes to Willy.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know much about this type of surgery....but I surely don't like the looks of the bruising?? And it seems more swollen??.. it just does not look right. How is he reacting.. appetite, pain or fever? Call the vet and let him know that the bruising is blood red and very extensive. See what he says...
God love him, it looks so painful.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I think I would take him that looks horrid.He looks like it hurts.I would take him in.And mabe see if he will lay on an ice pack to get some of the swellen down can he pee because it looks like to me he would not me able to.Me and my family are praying for him to get better give him a kiss from me.


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

poor baby! i havn't had mine nuetered so i'm not really sure but maybe you should call the vet in the morning and explain to them, see what they say


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I did have him to the vets yesterday because of the swelling and she said the swelling is fine because its natural for the body to swell when its injured and because its two incisions side my side forcing it to swell more :-( Its the red bruising that freaking me out. It makes me feel like there is fresh blood pooling under his skin as opposed to old blood from 3 days ago when the surgery was :-(


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

He is eatting and drinking. He only yelped once in pain today when I picked him up to take him out to go pee, but he seems to be in not too much pain compared to what he was. Though mind you he is on pain meds so I imagine it would be masking the pain? :-(

He IS peeing and doesn't seem to be in pain when he does thankfully


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> I did have him to the vets yesterday because of the swelling and she said the swelling is fine because its natural for the body to swell when its injured and because its two incisions side my side forcing it to swell more :-( Its the red bruising that freaking me out. It makes me feel like there is fresh blood pooling under his skin as opposed to old blood from 3 days ago when the surgery was :-(


Thats what I am thinking too....better to get him in for sure.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> He is eatting and drinking. He only yelped once in pain today when I picked him up to take him out to go pee, but he seems to be in not too much pain compared to what he was. Though mind you he is on pain meds so I imagine it would be masking the pain? :-(
> 
> He IS peeing and doesn't seem to be in pain when he does thankfully


Thank goodness he is eating, drinking and peeing...that is good especially being on the pain meds which can slow down the appetite. I would still have him checked out..he has been through a lot and so have you but you will feel better if you do....hugs to you both
Darlene


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow 

He looks so sore I don't remember Jasper looking that bad. He had the same issue.
Jamoka also wasn't that bad either 
but he's in good hands so I hope he feels better


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

omg that looks so sore... i would be freaking out... poor baby. pls let us know what your vet says. i will be praying for poor willy.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

poor Willy  he looks so sore xxx


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor baby it looks so tender.
I think there is fluid underneath where
the glands were removed.Its probably a
mix of blood and fluid the body puts in 
the cavity where they were removed.
I had a large tumor removed once and they took
a long hypodermic needle to remove about a pint 
of fluid where the turmor was.This is the
bodys response to try to heal it.I would definately talk
to the vet and not the nurse and opt for a free follow up.
This doesnt look normal to me.I had my male persian cat
get the same operation.He was a full cryptorchid like Willy.
He luckily had very little swelling.Go see the vet again.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Gosh that looks really sore. Hope he heals quickly, poor lil guy x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i have no experiance about this at all but it does look very sore  id take him to the vets to be sure. i hope hes ok xxx


----------



## Violet's Mom (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I would see a vet....it just doesn't look right :/


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

OOOOO poor baby that to me doesnt look normal poor little man has been through so much


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok - the general consensus seems to be to call the vet and get him seen again but ....

I'm going to venture to say that it looks OK. He had major surgery. There will be bruising and swelling. I don't see any signs of infection at all. The inflammation looks par for the course to me. The bruising will get worse before it gets better. It's looking pretty bad, I agree, but unless the area gets hard or more swollen, or the bruises get significantly worse, I'd not worry too much.

Continue with the pain meds and with the anti-inflammatory medicine. Lots of rest. The fact that he's peeing OK means that the swelling isn't blocking his urethra which is good. 

As long as he's eating, drinking, peeing and pooping - I think he's OK. 

TLI here had very similar photos of her boy Chance when he went through this surgery. I think you're OK. I really do.

Brodysmom


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it looks like it is starting to heal..the bruising is started. He is so fair that it just looks horrid. Does he seem feverish ? If he isn't oozing blood at the incision site he probably isn't bleeding. There is no foul smell from the wound is there ?? If he is drinking and peeing and not acting out of sorts (well out of sorts for a wee dog that has just been through the vet having to cut you and go after your bits and staple you back together). Since the vet already checked this and doesn't thnik he is infected...I might wait it out and just phone them to see what they say to you.

Rico had an easier time not stiches outside, no staples...just some glue. sorry I can't give a first hand antedote.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok - here's a couple threads from TLI on Chance's surgery and a couple pictures for you to compare. I think Willy looks worse than Chance did, but he had the bad bruising too and the swelling. I think it just goes along with the cryptoorchid surgery unfortunately.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=39399&highlight=chance+surgery

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=39238&highlight=chance+surgery


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I only replied because Tracey didn't yet. I had a feeling she would say that, or something similar. She was replying at the same time I was typing here...

I almost said let see what Tracey thinks...LOL


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~ (Nov 17, 2009)

You might consider doing warm compresses. Use warm water, not hot, something comfortable to your skin. You can put 2 cups of water to a teaspoon of epsom salts, stir it until dissolved and then soak a washcloth in the water and put compresses where its swollen and see if it will make him more comfortable and bring some of the swelling down. I had an Irish wolfhound that had a couple of teats removed and we had to do the same for her because she had such a hard time healing from the surgery. It did help a lot, but as in anything, call your vet first and ask for his approval before doing it. 

Poor wee man, it breaks my heart to see any of them in pain. I am so glad I don't work in vet medicine any more. I'm just too much of an old softy!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh the poor lil baby! he looks so sore and swollen deff get him checked X


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll keep you guys in my prayers.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

poor boy! that makes me scared to get Moe done now. I definitely dont think that looks right. It looks very swollen and sore.. I would go to the vets. Hope evrything turns out okay!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Poor Willy!

Im with Tracy on this one, he has had major surgery and some swelling/brusing is to be expected.

Rocky had a testicle in the normal place and one at the side the same as Willy, the normally placed insicion healed and looked good in just a couple of days but the other one got infected and I had him back at the vets and they game a course of antibiotics, the surgical site felt warm and was very red so was obviously infected, he was a little bruised but not to the extent of Willy.

He had neither testicles thats had dropped right??

Did he get pain meds?? Rocky got a long acting injection and that helped a lot!

Poor boy, its quite invasive sugery, they have to dig a bit to find the testicles, Rocky still has a wee/tiny lump where the insicion was, the vet says it is just scar tissue.

If he is peeing and eating/drinking I would guess he is doing OK, he is a fighter this boy of yours huh?? Been through a lot. Just keep and close eye on him and just take him to the vet if your unsure.

They incisions really started to be much better when the stitches came out.

Give Willy gentle ((HUGS)) from me and Rocky!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Tracilea said:


> He is eatting and drinking. He only yelped once in pain today when I picked him up to take him out to go pee, but he seems to be in not too much pain compared to what he was. Though mind you he is on pain meds so I imagine it would be masking the pain? :-(
> 
> He IS peeing and doesn't seem to be in pain when he does thankfully


Thank God he is peeing.I am glad he is ok.


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Poor Willy... I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I had a standard poodle that had to have the same surgery,he actually tried ripping his staples out, but over all it looks to me like its healing, the bruising and swelling is normal, if you have any concerns definetly contact your vet. Willy is in my thoughts and prayers, feel better little man!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

For
both of you. I feel so bad for Willy...poor little guy has been 
thru so much. I do believe that eating and potty things 
are a good sign but if you don't see that swelling
coming down soon I would get him back to the vet. 
That swelling and bruising is scary. I think it is
an excellent suggestion to try the compresses
for some relief for him .


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How is he doing this evening??

Brodysmom


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey everyone  Thanks again for all the lovely and helpful replies ((hugs)). I am happy to report that Willy is improving. Got hold of the vet and though it looks absolutely horrid, it is ok and to be expected with all they had to do to get hose testies out. they were apparently very deep. The bruising still looks yucky but there is yellowing around it now and the swelling has gone down. eatting and peeing/pooping is going good. He IS uncomfortable when he poops as he whimpers when he's doing it, but I would imagine the whole area is so sore. I am continuing with all his meds and he's perked up quite a bit. 

Lastnight Rosa and Luna were running around here like a couple of nut bars lol and poor Willy was standing up in his playpen, tail a wagging and wanting to play. However, mean mama that I am I am not letting him out to play at all. I have sat with him and cuddled my baby boy lol But no playing allowed. Just out to pee/poop and back in he goes. I can't wait til the staples are out because I feel so bad for him since he's been in that darned playpen more then enough in his lil life time lol. One more week til the staples are removed.
The only other thing i have noticed is he is having more accidents in his playpen. however I am not giving him trouble for it as I would rather he empty his bladder and relieve any pressure when ever he needs to, which obviously is a bit more for now (not excessive however that I would worry about a bladder infection or anything) . Maybe even too cuz I am offering him more water to make sure he doesn't dehydrate lol i am trying to feed him a ton too to help beef that skinny boy up lol


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh I am so glad that he is doing better. I was so worried about the little guy.
He is very special to all of us here and he has been on my mind so much.
You always know when they are feeling better when you see that little tail start wagging:hello1:
Give him hugs and kissies from me and the girls


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracilea, I am so very sorry that you had to go through this with your sweet Angel baby boy. I know how you feel, and Willy too. Bless his heart! Chance had Cryptorchid surgery and was neutered at the same time back in April. He had such a terrible time with recovery. We weren't sure he would make it through the weekend. I have never seen such horrid swelling and bruising in my life. He was in so much pain that he would barely stand to pee. When he did he would not walk to the potty pad because he hurt so bad. So we kept the potty pad right by his bed. I didn't sleep for 2 days. I was so worried about him. It broke my heart in a million pieces to see him suffer like that. They told me that in such a small pup, and having to dig around in there to find the testicle that it breaks a lot of capillaries. So that's why the bruising is so terrible. All of the trauma to that area makes for some pretty bad swelling too. Chance also ended up with some infected areas that had to be drained. I was absolutely beside myself. It took him 2 weeks to fully recover. I'm so glad that is all behind us. I'm happy to read that dear Willy is doing much better. Please hug and kiss him for us. 

Here is a pic of Chance's bruising and swelling.  The other side of his penis looked just as bad.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks a million for this update. i was out and about doing some errands and things, just thinking about Willy. As soon as I got in I rushed over to check on his status. You are one fantastic pet nurse. You have been through it all this year. I hope that you can relax a bit and not worry so much now. when those staples come out you should have a party


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update and I am so glad he is doing better I have been really worried about that poor boy.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I have given Willy lots of gentle hugs and kisses from everyone 
T...omg that does lok so horrible :-( Poor Chance. Tracy sent me a link to your posts when it was done and it was so helpful, putting my mind at ease knowing he is ok now 
Willy was so bad I fear for him with all he had been through I worried that it would prove to be too much. So many surgeries in such a short amount of time. I sat in worry the whole day he was in surgery, fearing to get that call that says I'm sorry Willy didn't make it. Sounds silly to thjose who dn't have them, but I was terrified.
Thats what he vet said, all that digging around in there does alot of damage to the tissue and stuff around the area and his were in deep the poor lil boy


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

You have no idea how happy my hubby and I are to hear that Willy
is improving. I knew you would take great care of him! He is such 
a lucky dog to have you as his mommy. Kisses to Willy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> Thanks everyone  I have given Willy lots of gentle hugs and kisses from everyone
> T...omg that does lok so horrible :-( Poor Chance. Tracy sent me a link to your posts when it was done and it was so helpful, putting my mind at ease knowing he is ok now
> Willy was so bad I fear for him with all he had been through I worried that it would prove to be too much. So many surgeries in such a short amount of time. I sat in worry the whole day he was in surgery, fearing to get that call that says I'm sorry Willy didn't make it. Sounds silly to thjose who dn't have them, but I was terrified.
> Thats what he vet said, all that digging around in there does alot of damage to the tissue and stuff around the area and his were in deep the poor lil boy


Yeah, it was a hard time for Chance and I both. I'm sorry I didn't see your thread until yesterday. I haven't had as much forum time lately. But I'm very happy to hear your little man is doing better. I know how much you must worry about your sweet pea. He has been through a lot, bless his sweet heart. I know it has all been tough for you too. Willy is a trooper, our little hero, and you are a fabulous, loving, wonderful Mama to him. I'm so glad he has you.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with T and everyone else here .... Willy is a special boy and he's been through alot, he is such a champ and has persevered through some hard times! It is a testament to your wonderful care of him that he has done so well! Kudos to you Tracilea.  And hugs to our Willy boy. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Awwww Thank you!  I feel blessed to have my sweet lil Willy in my life, because he truly is such a sweet gentle boy. And I feel blessed to have found this place to share my experiences with you all and for the love you all have for Willy  ((hugs))


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Just saw these pics and OMG that looks so sore. I'm glad he's doing better now. That little boy has been through so much, he's such a champ. He really is special.


----------

